#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Do you prefer to watch movies in the theater or in the comfort of your own home?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,

Watching a mass hero's film in the theater with crazy fans is a wonderful feel. 
But i mostly prefer to watch movies alone in my comfort zone without any disturbing noises.


What do you guys prefer movies in the theater or home?

----------


## Shana

> Hello Guys,
> 
> Watching a mass hero's film in the theater with crazy fans is a wonderful feel. 
> But i mostly prefer to watch movies alone in my comfort zone without any disturbing noises.
> 
> 
> What do you guys prefer movies in the theater or home?


Both! usually, my budget doesn't often favor me to go to theatres. It's an All difference experience. Tbh,I can count the no.of times I've ever been to a theater to watch a movie just to get that experience. So it is most of the time, watch at home. It's cost-effective and I have a tendency to fast forward the scenes when they get too boring or too many songs. So I love both experiences.

----------


## Moana

> Hello Guys,
> 
> Watching a mass hero's film in the theater with crazy fans is a wonderful feel. 
> But i mostly prefer to watch movies alone in my comfort zone without any disturbing noises.
> 
> 
> What do you guys prefer movies in the theater or home?


I prefer watching them at home with the best comfort because in theatres we can't express ourselves but at home YES lol just as you think!

----------


## Helena

> Hello Guys,
> 
> Watching a mass hero's film in the theater with crazy fans is a wonderful feel. 
> But i mostly prefer to watch movies alone in my comfort zone without any disturbing noises.
> 
> 
> What do you guys prefer movies in the theater or home?


I prefer watching movies alone just because it's cost effective and we can actually save our time by fast forwarding the songs or any boring scenes.But it would be really fun when you watch movies in theater joining your friends, especially the mass hero films.
I always love to experience the First Day First Show moments in theater but never got a chance :Frown:

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hello Guys,
> 
> Watching a mass hero's film in the theater with crazy fans is a wonderful feel. 
> But i mostly prefer to watch movies alone in my comfort zone without any disturbing noises.
> 
> 
> What do you guys prefer movies in the theater or home?


Without any doubts . Theatres. 
Theatrical experience only can transform the drama in the film to the audience correctly. But you have to watch it with the correct audience. Never watch a top rated drama genre movie with a masala film audience. You will start to hate that movie as like them .. I visit theatre every week. I visit tharangani theatre of film cooperation a whenever there is a film festival after shifting to Collombo side. Film Festivals are free to watch and I can get the maximum theatrical experience with perfect crowd around.

----------


## Karikaalan

> I prefer watching them at home with the best comfort because in theatres we can't express ourselves but at home YES lol just as you think!


With the real good audience , expressing yourselves is a good thing...

----------


## Bhavya

> Both! usually, my budget doesn't often favor me to go to theatres. It's an All difference experience. Tbh,I can count the no.of times I've ever been to a theater to watch a movie just to get that experience. So it is most of the time, watch at home. It's cost-effective and


Agree budget also limit our theater experience.




> I have a tendency to fast forward the scenes when they get too boring or too many songs. So I love both experiences.


 My brother and cousin brothers also have this habit.They always fast forward the songs.

----------


## Bhavya

> I prefer watching them at home with the best comfort because in theatres we can't express ourselves but at home YES lol just as you think!


Totally Agree with you at home we can express our feelings (Laughing or Crying) without any hesitation.

----------


## Bhavya

> I prefer watching movies alone just because it's cost effective and we can actually save our time by fast forwarding the songs or any boring scenes.But it would be really fun when you watch movies in theater joining your friends, especially the mass hero films.


Yeah you're right theaters are really cost effective. So it's reserved for mass movies :Wink: 



> I always love to experience the First Day First Show moments in theater but never got a chance


I wish the same ,Hope we both get the chance very soon.

----------


## Bhavya

> Without any doubts . Theatres. 
> Theatrical experience only can transform the drama in the film to the audience correctly. But you have to watch it with the correct audience. Never watch a top rated drama genre movie with a masala film audience. You will start to hate that movie as like them .. I visit theatre every week. I visit tharangani theatre of film cooperation a whenever there is a film festival after shifting to Collombo side. Film Festivals are free to watch and I can get the maximum theatrical experience with perfect crowd around.


I must say you had a great theatrical experience.I didn't get a chance to visit film festival.Hope i will get it in the future.

----------


## Lorraine

> Hello Guys,
> 
> Watching a mass hero's film in the theater with crazy fans is a wonderful feel. 
> But i mostly prefer to watch movies alone in my comfort zone without any disturbing noises.
> 
> 
> What do you guys prefer movies in the theater or home?


I prefer to watch them at the theatre because me personally don't have the ability to watch a movie sitting for 3-4 hours continuously If I watch it at home. So in the theatre it is wonderful to watch the movie in that huge screen too.

----------


## Bhavya

> I prefer to watch them at the theatre because me personally don't have the ability to watch a movie sitting for 3-4 hours continuously If I watch it at home. So in the theatre it is wonderful to watch the movie in that huge screen too.


Haha, then you have a very less patience,Yeah watching movie in the big screen is all together a different feeling.

----------

